# transmisor y receptor morse (RF)



## DrunkenMechanic (Jun 22, 2006)

Saludos!
La verdad es que estoy interesado en hacer un experimento para chatear de PC a PC sin tener
internet mediante ondas de radio. La idea que tengo es manipular dicho transmisor por medio de un rele que a su vez sea accionado y desaccionado con el puerto paralelo de la computadora. con un programa en pascal se podría codificar y decodificar el texto ingresado con el teclado!

Como ya me canse de buscar los diagramas para el receptor, solicito la ayuda de alguien.


----------



## ssalas (Feb 11, 2007)

Hola su solicitud hay que definirla en varios puntos..1-tiene que saber que su direccionamiento es muy importante a la hora de iniciar la comunicacion...2-tendria que diseñar una tarjeta y su software para dicho fin..3-Opsion ..podria interconectar al microfono un  circuito de tonos que seahan codigos audibles ,muy utilizados por esas tecnologias antiguas, seria mas facil. y asi utilizar cualquier menzajero en forma individual.creo que podria perfectamente sin mucho costo estableser comunicasiones,dichos codigos pueden ser dejados o tradusidos , decodificar por programa a letras ect....que disfrute y por favor escribame....en esta pagina hay osciladores que podria armar o si no comprar ect. busquelos como oscilodares de morse..


----------



## DrunkenMechanic (May 12, 2007)

Gracias ssalas.
fíjese que el receptor que quiero hacer es para un transmisor morse
porque solo quiero transmitir una onda portadora de rf
Dicha onda no lleva audio. Tengo entendido que estos transmisores envían un código
solamente presionando un pulsador que conecta e interrumpe la alimentación de este

Mi idea es: en lugar de utilizar el pulsador quiero utilizar un rele que sea accionado desde el
puerto de la impresora. Por medio de un programa que puedo hacer en Pascal.

Mi problema: tengo un diagrama de un circuito transmisor morse muy sencillo pero eficientísimo.
pero no tengo un diagrama para hacer el receptor.

Perdone la tardanza de esta respuesta. Seguiría agradeciendo alguna información de su parte.
Un saludo!


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2007)

Amigo DrunkenMechanic, te sugiero que te pongas en contacto con algún radioaficionado. Seguro que hay alguno en tus cercanías.
O, si está en tus posibilidades, compra un libro que se titula The Radio Amateur Handbook, versión en español si se te dificulta el inglés.
Es prácticamente la biblia de la radio y en él encontrarás aclaratorias acerca del sistema de comunicación en código morse y, en las técnicas que se utilizan, para que sea posible vía radio.

Soy radioaficionado de Venezuela ( YV5MHE ) puedo operar en CW (siglas que definen la telegrafía por RF) y te cuento que, indicarte más cosas por este medio sería muy laborioso. Por eso te indico el libro anunciado.

Si no puedes localizar el libro o a alguien que sea radioaficionado, envía tu dirección exácta y completa, que te lo localizo.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## mcrven (May 26, 2007)

Amigo DrunkenMechanic, te recuerdo que las políticas de este foro no permiten la publicación de métodos de contacto distintos a los propios del foro mismo. (no publicar direcciones e-mail).

Por otra parte, LA DIRECCIÓN a la que me refería, es la dirección física o postal de tu casa, allá en Guatemala. Ej: Ciudad y Provincia o Departamento, según sea el caso. No es necesario Calle ni número de la casa.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## DrunkenMechanic (Jun 18, 2007)

Si mcrven.
 Disculpa, no he podido conectarme a internet.
La verdad es que en mi casa casi nunca hay nadie. si pudieras enviarmelo a mi trabajo me sería provechoso. Agradezco tu interés i estoy muy interesado en hacer amistad contigo por lo de la radioafición que es un campo emocionante.

Yo trabajo en: 10a. ave 10-54  zona 1 Guatemala Guatemala. Dirección General Del Sistema Penitenciario, departamento de informática. Mi nombre es Willy De León. Técnico de informática.

Hasta luego!


----------

